# I have a microscope, can I test my own lotion?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I know this may sound like a silly question, but here goes.

If I have a nice microscope, can I test my own lotion?

Could a local high school or community college teacher do this for a class project? Has anyone tried any of these sources?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, you would think if we can do our own fecals with the goats we could learn to do at least some form of this.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

If you are looking for bacteria, would they have to grow on a medium first?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am not sure but I am willing to learn. The supplies are available online.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So, are you going to get some petri dishes, agar, and an incubator? That ought to work.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Petri dishes and agar should be pretty easy to get and I bet you can make your own incubator. Find an old microbiology text book and I bet you can teach yourself to find and identify bacterias.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Microbiology is fun!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

ok. Thanks, I will do this. It does seem reasonable to test lotion over time, to observe how it degrades within certain conditions (sun, heat, multiple users). I have Kathy's from several months ago. I think it is fine. But that is what I can see with the naked eye.

I also think the (http://www.sagescript.com/microbiologyservices.htm) lady would be charging more than $30 if it were very difficult or time consuming.

This site makes me want to test lotion.
http://www.bmb.leeds.ac.uk/mbiology/ug/ugteach/dental/tutorials/xinfect/explain.html


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe we can collaborate on this after the holidays? I'd like to try as well.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Sure. Well, I have a nice microscope sitting here unused, the agar and petri dishes are available from any science supply.


----------

